# So Much To Do To Get Ready For The First Camping W



## Splash Mountainers (May 3, 2004)

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php..._album&album=67

Hi All,
Since I'm totally lame and can't post pics in my messages, here's the family pic..

We pulled the trailer from storage yesterday and spent the day cleaning the inside for our weekend trip. Luckily just a few spiders and some ant carcuses. Here"s some of the family late into the evening still excited having our trailer home again!

Just needs an exterior wash now..

Can't wait for this weekend!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Splash Mountainers,

Great picture. Don't worry about being "totally lame" about posting pictures.....I don't even own a digital camera!







And I have trouble remembering to get the 35mm developed when I do take them.







Some of the last bunch were so old, they were pink!









BTW, don't know why.....but I still like looking at pictures of Outbacks!

Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Posting pics, I finally put one in the gallery. Waitin for my son to come home to teach me how to put it in post. I read the instructions in the posts when I searched for them, but this thing (puter)does make me feel stupid sometimes.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

See if this helps. It's a little long, but only because it's pretty detailed.
Posting Pics


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Wow! I had no idea a VW Bug Convertable could haul an Outback. That is quite a tow vehicle you got there...

Reverie


----------



## Splash Mountainers (May 3, 2004)

mswalt------I totally agree. I love looking at pics of Outbacks too. I just downloaded these last night and I've looked about a 100 times!!

rev---yeah--thats the 8.1L VDUB----its new this year!!!


----------



## Splash Mountainers (May 3, 2004)

Hey VDUB

Great link--I was able to upload a photo into my message. Your a genius!

Thanks


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Reverie said:


> Wow! I had no idea a VW Bug Convertable could haul an Outback. That is quite a tow vehicle you got there...
> 
> [snapback]34143[/snapback]​


the bug doesn't pull the trailer, it PUSHES it!.....


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The 'punch buggy' is towed behind the Outback. With gas prices its cheaper not to use the TV after he arrives.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Maybe he can turn it up on it's door and slide the bug into one of the Outback's doors. Shouldn't effect the center of gravity too much.

Reverie


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

It would fit in the" Raptor"


----------

